# Laptop Recognizes External Monitor, but won't display



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey,

I have a Dell Vostro 1320 with an NVidia GeForce 9300M GS video card with a VGA port. I bought a Acer G245HQ monitor to use as a second monitor. When I plugged in the monitor using VGA and set it to extend, but there is no display on it for any extended amount of time. 

It will intermittently flash a display for a second, but than will go away. Also, when I restart the computer my laptop screen will disappear and the monitor will display the booting screen for a few seconds, but than switches back to the laptop displaying and the monitor being blank. When I start the laptop in Safe Mode the external monitor displays with no problem, but the laptop is blank. 

Is this a common problem that I am just not figuring out a simple solution for? Please help, thanks.

-Ace


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried going to the dell support site for your model and either reinstalling or updating the video driver


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, actually right after I posted this I updated my video card driver. Now instead of nothing showing up on the external monitor my extended desktop is appearing, but than the screen blinks totally black and than back to showing up continuously in about 2-5 second intervals. 

It is kinda like an eye blinking. I checked the VGA cable and the monitor and they are fine, but when I plug the laptop into another monitor the same problem occurs.

Any Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

what happens if you change the resilutions for the external monitor?


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

If I change the resolution either the blinking problem persists, or the screen just goes black depending on the resolution and refresh rate that I picked. I checked all resolutions available.

My VGA port doesn't have holes for the cable to screw into, could that be a problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is possible the connection is loose check it and report back


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

No, the connection is fine, even when I hold the VGA in place with my hand just to make sure nothing changes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have another cable to test


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, I've tried the laptop with another cable and another monitor with no change. Same problem occurs


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is vga the only option for connection


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, the laptop only has a VGA output. The monitor has vga or dvi.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok not a lot of options then is the laptop display working ok and have you looke at the pins on the cable and the vga socket on the laptop for any damage ie a broken pin in the socket


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea, the display is working just fine. The 15 pins are all straight, not bent. From what I can tell with a flashlight there are no pins broken off in the socket. Am I just SOL, are there any other options?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

To be honest I'am running out of ideas


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea it seems like I am out of luck on this monitor. By any chance can you think of any alternative methods to connect the external monitor? I was reading about external USB video cards.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will find plenty about external usb video cards - Google Search
question is it worth it or wold a replacement monitor be better in the longterm if it is a monitor issue sorry I forget did you try the monitor with another computer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will find plenty about external usb video cards - Google Search
question is it worth it or would a replacement monitor be better in the longterm if it is a monitor issue sorry I forget did you try the monitor with another computer


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea I tried the monitor with another computer and it is works perfectly. It must be something on the laptop side.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok fair enough then the usb card is best the vga port may have gone south or at least is heading that way


----------



## FriarAce (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your time and help, it was much appreciated.

-Ace


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## asmpic (May 9, 2012)

Hello,
This is kind of weird. But I have the same laptop and same graphics card and I'm also having this exact problem!!

When I connect my external monitor via VGA, it is detected but no matter what combination I chose, nothing ever displays to it. The weird thing is, on boot, everything is displayed on my external monitor and my laptop lcd is off until the log in screen comes up and it switches back to the laptop. Also, safe mode is only run with my external screen and not my laptop, so this makes me believe that hardware-wise everything should be ok. 
I did some testing and I saw that when I disable the nvidia graphic drivers and use generic drivers, everything works perfect!!! I've tried downloading/reinstalling/uninstalling/....but it doesnt seem to want to work with the original drivers and im stuck with really bad graphics!!

any ideas at all to why this would even occur??

thanks sooooooo much!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try any of the F buttons to swap the out put to the external


----------

